# How to stop Monroe from jumping on top of her cage?



## MissMea (Apr 17, 2016)

As you can see I have Monroe set up with a 'Large' Living World cage and a 4' x 4' style X-Pen as she does spend most of the day in there. I have switched it around slightly (different bedding, hay manger on the bars of the cage, bigger water dish, etc) but generally the cage is still set up like this.

My lovely girl has figured out how to jump on top of the living world cage which of course leads me to be concerned about her first and foremost, hurting herself and secondly, escaping. To close the entire room she is in, isn't ideal as it alters the temperature of the room so much.

I don't know if it is just my pregnancy brain, but I for the life of me, cannot think of a way to keep her off the top of the cage so I thought I would turn to you lovely folks for ideas. TIA


----------



## MissMea (Apr 17, 2016)

[img=http://s1.postimg.org/tbwohxp6j/monroe_cage.jpg]





Sorry -- apparently the image did not post.


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 18, 2016)

You could switch the cage and the pen. Put the cage against the corner/back wall (where the cardboard box is)and then use the x-pen to extend out to where the cage is currently. 

From the photo, it appears that the cage is nothing more than a glorified litter box with a shelf to hold the food bowl. You could completely remove the top portion of the Living World cage. It's not really serving any purpose. Then you wouldn't have to worry about bunny hopping on top.


----------



## MissMea (Apr 19, 2016)

Blue eyes said:


> You could switch the cage and the pen. Put the cage against the corner/back wall (where the cardboard box is)and then use the x-pen to extend out to where the cage is currently.
> 
> From the photo, it appears that the cage is nothing more than a glorified litter box with a shelf to hold the food bowl. You could completely remove the top portion of the Living World cage. It's not really serving any purpose. Then you wouldn't have to worry about bunny hopping on top.



Unfortunately the wire bars of the cage is what the x-pen attached to. I thought I would try this though and modify it and remove the actual top of the cage -- since there really would be nowhere for her to jump...nope. I was wrong. She just hopped out and squished behind her cage to run around. Back to the drawing board .:foreheadsmack::foreheadsmack:


----------



## Watermelons (Apr 19, 2016)

I dont see why you cant flip it like Blue eyes suggested. 
Put the cage in the corner and xpen around that.


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 19, 2016)

This might show it more clearly.
You would just need to put something like a brick in front of the pen wall at the open end (left of cage) to pinch the pen against the wall.


----------



## MissMea (Apr 19, 2016)

Blue eyes said:


> This might show it more clearly.
> You would just need to put something like a brick in front of the pen wall at the open end (left of cage) to pinch the pen against the wall.



AH! I see what you are saying now. I literally just flipped it so the cage was against the wall instead of open.
Thank you for taking the time to draw a diagram. I am a very visual person. 

I will look into what I can find to keep that one panel pinned against the wall.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 20, 2016)

All of ours get up on top, so I put cardboard on top so they can't get caught in the wires.


----------

